# Broompark



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got fed up of SELANDIA hogging the limelight - here is something more conventional.
Bob.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 21, 2009)

Really fantastic.



Robert D.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Another simply beautiful model. Thanks Bob.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Shipbuilder,

A beautiful model, did you make that one?

Her older sister Glenpark had wooden decks everywhere above the maindeck - monkey island, bridge deck, boat deck, masthouses, and raised and upper poop.

I see the model has them green, which seems to indicate no sheathing.

Is that correct?

Best Regards,

RMcK


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. I did make it all myself, no shop bought parts in it. I used copies of the original builders plan and they showed the accommodation decks as painted steel. I also have plans of the 1956 GLENPARK that looks very similar. The samson posts on BROOMPARK were hexagonal and caused me a lot of trouble. Eventually, I used small allen keys. Had to get each one individually red hot, after which I could cut them OK. In their original form, the were too hard to cut. The model is a miniature.
Bob


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Bob.

I never boarded Broompark, but I do remember well Glenparks timber decks, because I did a whole lot of holystoning on same.

They certainly helped to keep the accommodation below cooler though.

Priincipal differences (apart from decks) were that Broompark had a Mast between 2 and 3, carrying a jumbo, whereas Glenpark had samson posts and no jumbo.

Internally I think Broompark had showers/toilets attached to the officers' cabins, whereas Glenpark only had a shower, with communal toilets over the galley - you didn't linger long there.

Best Regards.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh and PS - I'm sure the Denholm house flag was 'windblown' not rectangular. 
I don't at all mean to be picky, I see the pen, and it is indeed a miniature work of art and great skill.
I put a picture of Glenpark in the gallery myself some time ago, and there is also one of the Broompark, but it is wrongly entitled Carronpark.

PPS - I bought and read your book too!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob another masterpiece, many thanks for showing it on SN.


----------



## Argyll (Nov 29, 2005)

Bob,
A truly magnificant job on Broompark. she was my first ship. I joined her in Immingham on the 28th March 1961 and left in Sakrijima Japan on 5th June 1962. I was Apprentice the senior Apprentice was David Livingstone who later formed Clyde Marine . As to the Accommmodation she was Single berth throughout, and all the officers had on suite the apprentices shared toilet and shower which was above Galley,
Argyll


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. The shape of the funnel emblem is no problem, I could have made it wind-blown if I knew that was how it was. At the time, I didn't have any photographs of the ship and was just building it from the plan that showed the emblem as flat. Since seeing photographs later, I have noticed a number of small discrepancies, but it probably isn't possible to get them absolutely correct as the ships themselves changed over their lifetimes.
One of the biggest problems is whether decks were planked or painted and if painted, what colour? I sometimes wonder if deck colour even matters. My first ship was the RHODESIA STAR in early 1961 and I remember the steel decks a being black. I am still in touch with another member of the crew and he is quite adamant that they were red - but who is right? 
In the case of BROOMPARK, I was given the colours by someone who sailed in her, so assume they are correct. Fortunately, the planked areas were clearly marked on the plan.
Bob


----------



## Dan.n (Oct 1, 2006)

It is indeed a beautifull piece of workmanship and I am delighted to see. I joined the Broompark at Greenock on her maiden voyage as deck boy on the 13.05.59,paid off 25.03.60 ten months and thirteen days, two days before Argyll joined? I still have my pay off slip? I am sure the boat deck was painted green and the only wooden deck area was on the bridge.The first port of call was Guantanamo Bay Cuba where Casro had taken over that year to load sugar for Tokyo,her master was Captain Cant
Thanks again
Dan


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

You managed to cut Allen keys?
Jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jim,
I sure did, as I said above, I got them red hot first and then I was able to cut them with a jeweller's saw with a fine blade. Actually, I probably got them more than red hot. Initially I did them one by one with a blowlamp, but soon got fed up and put them all in a tin box and lit my fire bin and put it in it. After the raging inferno had died down and cooled, I recovered the box and was able to cut the keys. Being a miniature, they were very thin.
Bob


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Shipbuilder said:


> Just got fed up of SELANDIA hogging the limelight - here is something more conventional.
> Bob.


Hello Bob!

Great model - brought back lots of memories.

I joined her as 2nd.Mate just as Dan left her - probably in Hamburg. 'Argyll' joined her a year later. I have a picture of her somewhere, I'll look it out and put it on site.

It is indeed a small world. 

Dan: do you remember a first trip deck boy by the name of Archie Mckinnon? He came from the same village as and in - Argyll.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Just shows you - old age cometh not alone! I posted the pic and told you about this before.

reminds me of my old aunties who kept repeating the same story over and over again!

desculpe!


----------



## Dan.n (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes Jim I well remember Archie MacKinnon and and in a previous posting from Argyll he told us he was at the fishing.Give him my regards when you next see him. Did anyone come across Captain Cant? The carpenter on the Broompark whoes name I forget was with him in a Japanese POW,and one of the ABs had been a prisoner on the Altmark 
Dan


----------



## roythwa (Jul 15, 2009)

*re last message from Roy Thwaites*

Hi If you joined in Hamburg you must have gone to dry dock on the east coast somewhere near Newcastle UK. I remember there were some aboard when I joined her. My first 5 months were the Esso Oxford as a new sparkie I had to climb here side light ship in Southampton. Then I was sent up to join MV Broompark I was about 19 or 20 so it must have been 1959/1960.

I remember the 2 Apprentices as they were next to my cabin. The youngest was from Tarbet I dindn't have a clue where it was but I youst to say "over the wee bridge to tarbet" which was a bit of a joke to him. The older apprentice when he discovered my radio could pick up jimmy shand made a regular time every time he was on as liked to clap and sing to the band.

The third mate and the two apprentices and me went ashore together as we were all approx the same age. Its interesting that we were in Havana when Castro was having his revolution, we had a load of sugar sacks and we were sent ashore to a deserted hotel while the ship was fumigated.

From there we went up to the US a couple of ports were the Mississpi I remember a visit to a Jazz Band. Also we had Wilmington and Baltimore I can try and dig out some info as I still have my discharge book.

We were flown home to Glasgow A time I remember clearly as after we went through customs I was thoroughly disoriented and lost contact with everyone. 

I felt horribly alone and found a local airport booking office and spent the night there then back to London complete with a new accent - yes och aye to noo.

The apprentices used to tell me a story "Hoo much is it tonight aggie" and she would reply "Two pun ten and a hoose"

That may jog a few memories.

Weel I hope Ive been nay bother tae ye, and maybe ye can direct me to my old shipmates.

Thanks

Sparkie

Roy Thwaites


----------



## roythwa (Jul 15, 2009)

Argyll said:


> Bob,
> A truly magnificant job on Broompark. she was my first ship. I joined her in Immingham on the 28th March 1961 and left in Sakrijima Japan on 5th June 1962. I was Apprentice the senior Apprentice was David Livingstone who later formed Clyde Marine . As to the Accommmodation she was Single berth throughout, and all the officers had on suite the apprentices shared toilet and shower which was above Galley,
> Argyll


Hi Argyl well I think I have tracked you down at last. I Joined Broompark in Immingham at the same time March 1961 I was sparky. I also remember the senior apprentice as he was tall. Nice to make Contact with you. Remember the third mate trying to speak french in Djibouti ? Also we had to stay ashore in Cuba after a trip up the Hoogly River? We had a Cuba Libre drink ashore while they were fumigating the ship.

Only good memories we were young then I was 21 going across the North Atlantic ! Just another day then not like the big parties kids get today.

Will post you an email

Roy Thwaites


----------

